# northstar boxes



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i was just wondering if northstar box parts were compatible with other brands. i saw a good deal on some but it is only a good deal if they are compatible. otherwise their usefulness to me might be short lived. thanks.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i was just wondering if northstar box parts were compatible with other brands. i saw a good deal on some but it is only a good deal if they are compatible. otherwise their usefulness to me might be short lived. thanks.


yes,and parts should be easy to come by since their a canuck company and you live in Canada,and if worse comes to worse,sure the boyz from Columbia tools can help you too,I own the north stars too,their good


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

awesome! i think i will be picking them up today if i can. thanks.


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

hi guys. I have a northstar extenable box handle that i am having trouble with. when you apply the brake it sticks on and you have to push it off with the back of your hand to release it.does any one have afix for this problem and has any one pulled one apart to fix this problem before.any help would be apprecheated


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

My understanding is the Northstar handles all go that way eventually. All wall lists the parts on their page, and if you call them they can likely recommend the exact package. I haven't had to repair mine yet.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Lloydnz said:


> hi guys. I have a northstar extenable box handle that i am having trouble with. when you apply the brake it sticks on and you have to push it off with the back of your hand to release it.does any one have afix for this problem and has any one pulled one apart to fix this problem before.any help would be apprecheated


the 1st handles came with no brake adjuster,then later on they did,there's suppose to be a kit you can buy to make the hand brake adjustable.so guess 1st question is how much play is there in your hand brake ie is the hand brake squeezing or touching the pole/handle when you apply brake.if so you may half to get this kit,just guessing but I think it's in the 25 to 50 dollar range to purchase.think there should be a nut at the top of the shaft/handle up where the box sits if your handle does have the adjustable brake,think it's around 1/2" (12mm) in size.just turn it either way till you see it has effect on the hand brake,and oil the crap out of it too with motor oil.
sorry I can't help you more,I own the north star handle but I hate it (labourer always runs it) I prefer a skinny handle .I would take a look at it,we did get the kit installed on it,but there's 3 feet of snow(1 meter) between me and my truck.I'm staying where it's warm:yes:


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks 2buck my handle is only 4 years old and is the ajustable model. I spoke to a fellow drywaller today and he said he rinsed his handle in hot water and it has freed his one up. but for how long for who knows.? 2buck we have 23 degrees or 73f and a nice day down here. we have bbqs here at christmas so feel for you guys wright now. cheers Lloyd.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I got the boxes today. everything looks good as far as i can tell(they are used). i got the adjustable handle too. it feels like it has a good brake still. the only thing that seems worn are the blades. how much of a crown should the box have at its highest setting? mine looks to max out at maybe a small 16th of an inch and only goes flatter from there. is that normal?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Llyodnz just give your handle a good dowse of WD-40 down the break handle and let it work its way down. Give it lots . To adjust the break the nut on the bottom of the break handle is how you do it , turn clockwise to tighten it up. I have this problem and WD-40 will cure it!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> I got the boxes today. everything looks good as far as i can tell(they are used). i got the adjustable handle too. it feels like it has a good brake still. the only thing that seems worn are the blades. how much of a crown should the box have at its highest setting? mine looks to max out at maybe a small 16th of an inch and only goes flatter from there. is that normal?


read every box post on here you can
try to get new blades if you can,and shoes too,just for the sake of them being new
run your box wide open at 1st,then try reducing #'s till u get desired look (u can run over your wide open work again)
if you think it's not putting enough mud on,rub the box/blade over a 2x4,sorry ,forgot who said to do that,but it should work.
remember 10" box work runs tighter than hand work,it's very important your 12" (or finish box)skims,not loads


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

I tried your solution but that does no work any more. thanks for the reply.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i feel like the guy who last used them had them set pretty well for most flats but i can't imagine how you can coat a butt joint without being able to get a good crown going. the twelve inch will definitely skim.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

they'll put out a surprising depth of mud with a good push--much more than I'd have guessed to look at the box design.
There's a good thread on box use and typical settings at the page listed below.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/automatic-taping-tools-231/index2/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

some guys build their butts out too much,for example ,my 10" is ran at number 3,I still run my butts at #3 not wide open on them,I do the dd on each side of the tape method.you can build them out too much.
you running them tomorrow,let us know how it goes,I'm bored
snow storming in Ontario,can't get to work


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i don't have any jobs big enough to try them on lined up. just a kitchen to price out. i am going to build a little mock wall on my porch just to try them out and see if they are job ready first. i'll be scouring the forum for all the box stuff. lots of homework to do.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that was a really good thread. thanks.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I've personally broken 2 northstar-adjustar handles, and my brother broke his as well. same exact thing on all of them, suddenly the long threaded rod that controls the brake, snaps. 

had one of them fixed about 2 years ago, ever since they sent it back it's been like butter. they told me the brake was adjusted to tight (that's how i got it).


i just got a 12" northstar-high-top box about 4 months ago. blades/runners/wheels, the essential stuff all interchange. I was a bit pissed to find the hi-top's don't hold as much as columbia fat-boys.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I've personally broken 2 northstar-adjustar handles, and my brother broke his as well. same exact thing on all of them, suddenly the long threaded rod that controls the brake, snaps.
> 
> had one of them fixed about 2 years ago, ever since they sent it back it's been like butter. they told me the brake was adjusted to tight (that's how i got it).
> 
> ...


yeah, i agree ,their handle is junk,we just snapped the head on ours,now it's the box it self that holds it together.
is it the over all box size between the NS and COL ,or does the NS have those pins that stop the flap from going all the way forward,if so you can cut them out


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I ve had my NS handle for 6 years rebuilt it this year and have a brand new 1 that I bought while waiting for the parts to show up. Using my old 1 again . I dont think their handles are junk at all. Not that it matters anymore cause NS are no more.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Well I ve had my NS handle for 6 years rebuilt it this year and have a brand new 1 that I bought while waiting for the parts to show up. Using my old 1 again . I dont think their handles are junk at all. Not that it matters anymore cause NS are no more.


well,ok,maybe junk is a bit of a over statement,but the 1st model had no adjustable brake,you had to buy a kit,they are expensive,and they do require a bit of attention and care for a HANDLE,they can gum up and get stiff.since NS is gone,maybe Columbia can improve on their design now:yes:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the Northstar handle works great - once you send it back to be repaired. Bought mine brand new and within a couple of days the brake would slip and release unexpectantly. Sent it in and has run perfect since. Maybe they need to be adjusted once broken in.

I've got a 8" Northstar high top I bought used which works fine but had to form the crown with a 2x4 first. The only annoying thing about their boxes is the thumb screws you have to undo to open the pressure plate for cleaning. Columbia's tab design is way better.


Enjoy your new toys, you'll love em for ceilings!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah! if i ever get a job big enough to use them on. just got to be patient. i always get those calls when i least expect them.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> I got the boxes today. everything looks good as far as i can tell(they are used). i got the adjustable handle too. it feels like it has a good brake still. the only thing that seems worn are the blades. how much of a crown should the box have at its highest setting? mine looks to max out at maybe a small 16th of an inch and only goes flatter from there. is that normal?


you can flip the blades around


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Yaaaaaayyyy! i finally got to try my boxes. they did not make me any money on this job.i didn't expect them to. it was just a 10 x 17 room. i just could'nt wait any longer to try them. in the time i spent farting around and trying to learn how to use them not to mention cleaning them. i could have easily coated the room two or three times . still it was really cool just to get some practice with them. nine foot ceilings and the carpenters stood the sheets up. i was so excited to see that! the boxes seemed to be in great shape and the only thing limiting their performance was me. i had a really hard time at first starting the tops of the 9 foot uprights. i was not able to get perfect results yet without wiping down after but i see how it could be done. unfortunately i just turned down a job that i could of put them to good use at. i've been doing three side jobs on top of my regular 40 a week and i just need a weekend or two before i can even think about doing any more. i am so freakin burnt out. drywall is a cruel master:jester:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Enjoy your new toys, you'll love em for ceilings![/QUOTE]
i found the ceiling joints the easiest. their were no horizontal flats on this job.


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

looking at buying a new replacement ns handle myself,cant find one on my usual web site.als taping.any ideas please


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

nz drywaller said:


> looking at buying a new replacement ns handle myself,cant find one on my usual web site.als taping.any ideas lplease


 Look up Allwall they would have what you are looking for . They have a huge range good prices and fast delivery:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

nz drywaller said:


> looking at buying a new replacement ns handle myself,cant find one on my usual web site.als taping.any ideas please


I'll be up your way on saturday, Buy me a columbia ext handle and you can have my northstar  ...I'll even throw in a 24 pack of steinlager.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Northstar is bankrupt, that's why you won't be finding any of their products. Once the retailers run out of stock, that's it.


----------



## avoten (Mar 1, 2011)

*tim yeakel*

northstar stuff is pretty rare around here but what I have done with misfit boxes is drill holes have JIMS welding make adaptors for my handles. I dont use boxes much anymore however just got tired of cleaning the crap. The boxes are all aluminum and if you didnt pay alot for them or inherited them like I did cause a bunch of my pals got out of the business when the mexican invasion began, well if you give me a few weeks till its warmer I'll go thru my shop I am certain I have all kinds of like new box stuff.. Handles blades screws adjuster thingy things ect ect Tim 5704596988:thumbup:


----------



## avoten (Mar 1, 2011)

I am looking for work in the hazleton pa area can anyone help me out. Winters really got ahold of me and I'm itching for something to get into. TIM


----------



## hock&trowel (Mar 2, 2011)

builder choice blades shoes and wheels all work as i just rebuilt a set. have you seen any northstar exstendable handles just broke mine ! hows vancouver? im from there , prices still low?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

no idea what the going rates are. i do smaller jobs and i price them at what i need to to make money. lots of building still.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hock&trowel said:


> builder choice blades shoes and wheels all work as i just rebuilt a set. have you seen any northstar exstendable handles just broke mine ! hows vancouver? im from there , prices still low?


check out the Columbia handle, they have a new extendable handle. Better than the north star and it won't pinch your hands either:thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

The brake cable snapped on mine after 3 months. Now that I had it 4 years, the pin that holds the box platform together broke.

Do yourself a favour and remove those springs on your boxes. You'll put your mud on a lot easier that way.


----------



## ProbeGT (Mar 23, 2011)

I also like northstar tools. I'm sad they're gone but still, i think the 2nd best tools company is Columbia. My brother uses columbia flat boxes and they're pretty good. I just hope my northstar handle will last forever...


----------

